# Sketch, Soft Brown, Vanilla, Hush



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

I fixed the concealer on my nose after I took this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Natural Light . . . Yea, it was/is cloudy and raining :-/










Skin: Fast Response Eye Cream, Strobe Cream

Eyes: Beiging as base, Soft brown in crease with 224 brush, Sketch on eyelid and crease with 219 and 242 brush. Vanilla on browbone with 213 brush, Hush on inner eye and outer browbone with 225 brush. Engraved powerpoint on upper and lower waterlines. Sketch on lower waterline and underneath lower lashes. Strut lightly on brows with Cork and a 266 to set it. NW20 Select Moisturecover underneath eyes.

Cheeks/face: Tender Glow Studio Lights along bridge and tip of nose and blended outwards. Hush eyeshadow dusted over it with a 225 brush. Hunger Red blushcreme on cheeks with 190 brush. Hush eyeshadow over it with 225 brush. Soft Dew on top with 187 brush. Refined Golden Bronzer to contour entire face, placing emphasis on the cheekbones with 168 brush. NW15 Select Moisturecover on chin (to cover a pimple- eww)

Lips: Virtuous Violet Tinted Lip Conditioner, Cranberry lipliner, Dusk Lipglass.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 2, 2006)

i like this.  how do you think  the shadesticks compare as a base to paints? oh and soft brown is my fave brown ever!


----------



## frances92307 (Feb 2, 2006)

I really love this look...of course all your looks are fabulous!!!


----------



## stacey (Feb 2, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous my love! love it as usual


----------



## user4 (Feb 2, 2006)

ur blush is always so freaking perfect... i just dont get it!!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 2, 2006)

Love the eyes!

I never realized you lived in SF!

Do  you mind me asking what counter you work at? You can PM if you want.
I'd love to come to your counter sometime and set up a m/u appointment with you! Of course you know I'd buy tons of stuff!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 2, 2006)

That just blows me away....you look beautiful & those colors are amazing on you!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 2, 2006)

you look so fabulous!! i absolutely love that cranberry lipliner on you. you're really making me want to get some of it


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 2, 2006)

Granted you are beautiful and your makeup is amazing, but the reason why I am commenting is this:

"Natural Light . . . Yea, it was/is cloudy and raining :-/"
This so reminds me of something I read for a verbal behavior course. We were discussing linguistics and I read a passage in which a female sharecropper said, "I be tired." The author corrected them and said, "You can't 'be' tired. You can say either, 'I was tired', 'I am tired', or 'I will be tired'." The woman said, "but that's just it - I was tired, I am tired, I will always be tired - I BE TIRED." 
I just thought that it was cool that you were looking for a way to say that it was and still is raining.
Thanks for indulging my ramblings!


----------



## bella dee (Feb 2, 2006)

pimpin it as always sonrisa!!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Love the eyes!

I never realized you lived in SF!

Do  you mind me asking what counter you work at? You can PM if you want.
I'd love to come to your counter sometime and set up a m/u appointment with you! Of course you know I'd buy tons of stuff!_

 

Not at all, I'd love to do your makeup! I work at Macy's Union Square - downtown. Right now I'm at our 4th floor trend counter, though I may be moving back downstairs. The number is 415-296-4023 if you ever want to book an appointment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, we'll be having an event and possibly a seminar for Culturebloom. If you want, you can PM me your name and number and I can give you a call when we have more details about the dates. My real name is Risa


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 2, 2006)

where did u get those earrings


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_where did u get those earrings_

 
Piedmonts on Haight St. They always have the best/most unique earrings for pretty cheap. They make all their stuff there.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 2, 2006)

Amazing as usual.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want to say that i am not a fan of heavy makeup on myself and would never wear makeup the way you do and couldn't carry it off in the first place but i totally love your looks and appreciate the artistry, talent and fun aspect of them so much and think they're absolutely gorgeous and you shouldn't change anything no matter what people think/say to you. You are so talented. (hope you know where my post is coming from, don't want to say here)


----------



## star1692 (Feb 2, 2006)

Risa,

I would almost fly out there just to get you to do my make up for me.  I'm just stunned everytime I see how beautiful and talented you are.  Thing there is anyway you could make me 1/10th as pretty?...haha doubt it.  I know If I went to my MAC counter I'd just be disappointed! sniffles


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Amazing as usual.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want to say that i am not a fan of heavy makeup on myself and would never wear makeup the way you do and couldn't carry it off in the first place but i totally love your looks and appreciate the artistry, talent and fun aspect of them so much and think they're absolutely gorgeous and you shouldn't change anything no matter what people think/say to you. You are so talented. (hope you know where my post is coming from, don't want to say here)_

 
That MUA post, right? lol Yea I thought it was amusing actually. Because the thing is, there's many styles of makeup that I personally don't like, but the difference is, I can appreciate the application/technique and talent (or lack there of) behind it. I am totally a fan of well done, dramatic and avante garde looks. As well as beauty makeup. And I'm well aware that a lot of people think my makeup is "too much". And that's fine. But as I said in that post, what they fail to understand is that I work for a flagship MAC location, downtown in a major city. I am required, as in, I don't have a choice but, to wear intense makeup. Not to say that I don't like it, because I do. It's fun to me. But if I were to go to work wearing minimal makeup, I'd be told to put more on and make it more intense. The only way I could get away with wearing vanilla, soft brown and mascara on my eyes would be to have Rebel or something on my lips. At least one feature MUST be dramatic. And we're supposed to wear lashes . . . which I rarely do. . .something I've been meaning to change. 

I really meant it when I said that girl, whoever she is, has absolutely no place criticizing anyone's makeup. Not liking the colors, or boldness, that's fine. But looking at her pictures, she really needs to worry about her own application before she goes off on me or anyone for that matter. And the funny thing is, I never even got to see the original post before it was deleted. I only read the responses and gathered what I did.

Thank you though


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Feb 2, 2006)

This is one of my favorite looks from you and I love love LOVE your earrings as well! So fabulous, really a perfect Valentine's Day look


----------



## KJam (Feb 2, 2006)

Absolutely amazing. Your blending makes me swoon!


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 2, 2006)

just beautiful but i think u knew that!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 2, 2006)

Perfect!!  Too bad the girls at my local counters aren't even half as talented as you are.  I need a makeup mentor!  LOL


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 2, 2006)

gorgeous!!


----------



## cloverette (Feb 2, 2006)

AMAZING!!! 
i don't think i could EVER do my makeup as perfect as you (i should maybe play around more & use e/s for other parts of my face etc.).
dusk looks really good on you; it makes me want to buy it, but i don't think it would suit me


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 2, 2006)

pretty! i love your earrings!!


----------



## polobear45 (Feb 2, 2006)

You are so right about Hush -it looks great !!!!


----------



## devin (Feb 2, 2006)

ooooh this is so pretty! you look beautiful!


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 2, 2006)

My God i love the blendin, wicked colours, you are so pretty!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_That MUA post, right? lol Yea I thought it was amusing actually. Because the thing is, there's many styles of makeup that I personally don't like, but the difference is, I can appreciate the application/technique and talent (or lack there of) behind it. I am totally a fan of well done, dramatic and avante garde looks. As well as beauty makeup. And I'm well aware that a lot of people think my makeup is "too much". And that's fine. But as I said in that post, what they fail to understand is that I work for a flagship MAC location, downtown in a major city. I am required, as in, I don't have a choice but, to wear intense makeup. Not to say that I don't like it, because I do. It's fun to me. But if I were to go to work wearing minimal makeup, I'd be told to put more on and make it more intense. The only way I could get away with wearing vanilla, soft brown and mascara on my eyes would be to have Rebel or something on my lips. At least one feature MUST be dramatic. And we're supposed to wear lashes . . . which I rarely do. . .something I've been meaning to change. 

I really meant it when I said that girl, whoever she is, has absolutely no place criticizing anyone's makeup. Not liking the colors, or boldness, that's fine. But looking at her pictures, she really needs to worry about her own application before she goes off on me or anyone for that matter. And the funny thing is, I never even got to see the original post before it was deleted. I only read the responses and gathered what I did.

Thank you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally understand why you need to wear makeup like that for work, but you shouldn't even have to explain that, it's your style, you have the guts to wear it and you have the talent and it looks great.

I didn't see the original post either, in fact i actually read a post saying "i'm so glad Son Risa's posted looks here" so i went off to look at your pics and then stumbled upon your reply to that thread and figured out what she must have said from the replies too. It is really disrespectfull and rude to post something like that and if she doesn't like your style then fine but if she can't appreciate that there is talent and work and artistry in your looks then she can't be a fan of colour or art or MAC!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 2, 2006)

I just can't believe anyone would think that your makeup wasn't 100% the bomb,.. Even if they aren't into the bright colors,.. etc,.the talent is obvious! Maybe it was because they are super envious?? I would love to learn to do my MU as well as you! Keep posting! I always get so excited to see what's next!


----------



## lovejam (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow. SO pretty.

This is completely unrelated, but I think my favorite lipstick on you is Heatherette. It looks so cool!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Feb 2, 2006)

oh wow! I must say that this is one of my fav looks that i've seen on specktra! I just love everything about it. You can blend so well! Oh, and I love the earings


----------



## litfan4ever (Feb 2, 2006)

gorgeous!  and your earrings are really cute too.


----------



## kawaii (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_That MUA post, right? lol Yea I thought it was amusing actually. Because the thing is, there's many styles of makeup that I personally don't like, but the difference is, I can appreciate the application/technique and talent (or lack there of) behind it. I am totally a fan of well done, dramatic and avante garde looks. As well as beauty makeup. And I'm well aware that a lot of people think my makeup is "too much". And that's fine. But as I said in that post, what they fail to understand is that I work for a flagship MAC location, downtown in a major city. I am required, as in, I don't have a choice but, to wear intense makeup. Not to say that I don't like it, because I do. It's fun to me. But if I were to go to work wearing minimal makeup, I'd be told to put more on and make it more intense. The only way I could get away with wearing vanilla, soft brown and mascara on my eyes would be to have Rebel or something on my lips. At least one feature MUST be dramatic. And we're supposed to wear lashes . . . which I rarely do. . .something I've been meaning to change. 

I really meant it when I said that girl, whoever she is, has absolutely no place criticizing anyone's makeup. Not liking the colors, or boldness, that's fine. But looking at her pictures, she really needs to worry about her own application before she goes off on me or anyone for that matter. And the funny thing is, I never even got to see the original post before it was deleted. I only read the responses and gathered what I did.

Thank you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jealously is a bad thing, SonRisa. I do love your way of putting make up. In deed I have learned so many thing from your looks.  Of course, I have to learn a lot of things yet but I take it easy!! Hahaha.  I do have to admit that I have many pictures from your looks on my PC as I usually try them for myself. And the result is wonderful most of the times, I love when I get to work and everybody is amazed about my make up. It's a pity that my English is getting worst every day, otherwise, I would love to talk to you about so many questions I have about make up....
Anyway! Keep being yourself!!
Kawaii


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 2, 2006)

*browns*

Amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​You are an artist, I too wish that I could have you do my makeover (unfortunately I live in NY).​I have had only one MAC MUA whom I loved her work (she always looked fabulous), but I lost her to NARS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​,​


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_That MUA post, right? lol Yea I thought it was amusing actually. Because the thing is, there's many styles of makeup that I personally don't like, but the difference is, I can appreciate the application/technique and talent (or lack there of) behind it. I am totally a fan of well done, dramatic and avante garde looks. As well as beauty makeup. And I'm well aware that a lot of people think my makeup is "too much". And that's fine. But as I said in that post, what they fail to understand is that I work for a flagship MAC location, downtown in a major city. I am required, as in, I don't have a choice but, to wear intense makeup. Not to say that I don't like it, because I do. It's fun to me. But if I were to go to work wearing minimal makeup, I'd be told to put more on and make it more intense. The only way I could get away with wearing vanilla, soft brown and mascara on my eyes would be to have Rebel or something on my lips. At least one feature MUST be dramatic. And we're supposed to wear lashes . . . which I rarely do. . .something I've been meaning to change. 

I really meant it when I said that girl, whoever she is, has absolutely no place criticizing anyone's makeup. Not liking the colors, or boldness, that's fine. But looking at her pictures, she really needs to worry about her own application before she goes off on me or anyone for that matter. And the funny thing is, I never even got to see the original post before it was deleted. I only read the responses and gathered what I did.

Thank you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mwahahaha not only you're amazingly gorgeous and talented and a brave woman, you also speak fantastically!!

I love the lip colour in this look, it's sooooooooo beautiful. Makes me want to eat your lips, HAHA!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 2, 2006)

This looks just great on you.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 2, 2006)

I love this look it's so pretty! For some reason everytime my son looks at your pictures he says,"Look Mommy!" LOL I don't even have the talent that you do! I don't know why he says that. But you are gorgeous.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 2, 2006)

LOVE the earrings. Im so glad that you are back and doing FOTD's. Yours are def my favorite.


----------



## User34 (Feb 2, 2006)

ok first off. ..this is just beautiful..Your so talented!!!
second.. is hush a ccb or a shadow?


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 2, 2006)

pretty, those lips are hawt! your earrings are cute too!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW... you look absolutely stunning with this look. This look is my fave of all your looks so far. Keep up the great work.


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Feb 2, 2006)

gorgeous & flawless!  i'm def. going to get these colors since i don't have them all and try these color combos.  

idk what happened to whoever was saying bad things about your makeup, but you have talent and they should LEARN from your blending and techniques rather then saying "you wear too much makeup."  i honestly don't think you're wearing too much...you're wearing a full & polished look.  and i think it's a great look!!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglossrockstar* 
_gorgeous & flawless!  i'm def. going to get these colors since i don't have them all and try these color combos.  

idk what happened to whoever was saying bad things about your makeup, but you have talent and they should LEARN from your blending and techniques rather then saying "you wear too much makeup."  i honestly don't think you're wearing too much...you're wearing a full & polished look.  and i think it's a great look!!_

 
Thanks sweetie! Basically they must have something about me looking like a drag queen or something. And the girl is on Specktra too, I just don't know who she is . . . 

This was the post:

http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.asp?id=32370169


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_ok first off. ..this is just beautiful..Your so talented!!!
second.. is hush a ccb or a shadow?_

 
Thank you *blush* 

Hush is a cream color base and an eyeshadow. I used the eyeshadow (I probably should have clarified that since there are 2 different products of the same name. )


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
You are an artist, I too wish that I could have you do my makeover (unfortunately I live in NY).
I have had only one MAC MUA whom I loved her work (she always looked fabulous), but I lost her to NARS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,​_

 

Where in NY? The city? I'll be there at the end of june/begining of July if things go as planned. Maybe we can plan a play date or something!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Thanks sweetie! Basically they must have something about me looking like a drag queen or something. And the girl is on Specktra too, I just don't know who she is . . . 

This was the post:

http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.asp?id=32370169_

 

drag queen no way not even close! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 drag queens wish they looked like you!!


----------



## Brianne (Feb 3, 2006)

That is goregous!  You are incredibly talented.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 3, 2006)

beautiful! thats all I gotta say!


----------



## roxybc (Feb 3, 2006)

Please do a tutorial!  We could all learn a lot rom your fabulous looks!  Oh how I widh I lived in San Fran! I'd come to your counter everyday and pay you to do my makeup! I wish I could fly you up here for parties and weddings!


----------



## jeweleye11 (Feb 3, 2006)

You are absolutely gorgeous=) i snoop a lot around specktra and mac_cosmetics and everytime you post it completely inspires me! I love your talent and every FOTD you do!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 3, 2006)

Like the others said: you look simply perfect!! There's no other word, you're always stunning!! And your recent FOTDs with Virtuous Violet TLC make me want to get it, it looks so pretty ...


----------



## shriekingviolet (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow that lipcolor is great!  It's finally convinced me I need to pick up Dusk afterall!  I never would have thought to pair it with the violet tlc.


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 3, 2006)

you are too gorgeous girl!! i love those earrings too btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  your makeup is just stunning- too great for words to describe!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 3, 2006)

pretty and perfect.


----------



## sonodara (Feb 3, 2006)

Risa - you are just gorgeous and very talented.  I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 3, 2006)

Gorgeous As Always And So Professional In Your Make~up Application!


----------



## Bianca (Feb 3, 2006)

Gorgeous, looks great with your eyes too!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 3, 2006)

Incredible...your application never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## User34 (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Thank you *blush* 

Hush is a cream color base and an eyeshadow. I used the eyeshadow (I probably should have clarified that since there are 2 different products of the same name. )_

 
Oh great thank you =)
 I actually went to mac today and bought vanilla to try this look. ( wish me luck) 
and if u do come to NYC let all of us NYC girls know and we'll def. hang out!


----------



## MacLover (Feb 4, 2006)

I love this look Risa!  I love browns!  Browns are pretty much what I wear all the time.  I'm definitely going to have to check out soft brown.

Is the Vanilla you used the pigment or e/s?


----------



## peanut (Feb 4, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 4, 2006)

I am in love with the lips, beautiful! I don't have any of those things you used so is there any l/s close to that color?


----------



## jeanna (Feb 4, 2006)

This is my favorite look on you


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 4, 2006)

what do you use for your brows?


----------



## breathless (Feb 4, 2006)

wow! thats beautiful!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_Oh great thank you =)
 I actually went to mac today and bought vanilla to try this look. ( wish me luck) 
and if u do come to NYC let all of us NYC girls know and we'll def. hang out!_

 
Most likely, I will be out there. NY is like my second home. I try to make out there as often as possible but since working for MAC, I normally only get out there once a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the future I plan to move back. Just gotta take care of business out here first.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_I love this look Risa!  I love browns!  Browns are pretty much what I wear all the time.  I'm definitely going to have to check out soft brown.

Is the Vanilla you used the pigment or e/s?_

 
eyeshadow. Unfortunately, I can't wear pigments to work unless we have them in stock which is only during certain collections because I work at a counter.


----------



## anuy (Feb 6, 2006)

omg sonrisa, my credit card hates you! ;] b/c of this fotd i bought sketch hush vanilla soft brown and cranberry lipliner. youre so gorgeous!


----------



## artemisa (Feb 6, 2006)

There are a lot of looks that I like from you. But this one is the best definetly.

You look really beautiful on this pics.


----------



## coy (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been playing around with my sketch.  I will have to try this look!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

oooohhhh....sultry!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my god, look at those lips!!! YUMMMMMMMMY


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 6, 2006)

looks very pretty


----------



## versace (Mar 7, 2006)

omg,i loooove it so much...love the colors,the way it suits you,and blusher and lips..omg!


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2006)

I love your FOTD's. You look so pretty in those colors


----------

